
Ask HN: What was this website? - vedanshbhartia
I saw a website once, which started with plain HTML, and incrementally continued adding CSS till it looked quite good
======
lifencoder
You might be looking for [https://jgthms.com/web-design-
in-4-minutes/](https://jgthms.com/web-design-in-4-minutes/)

